

Erlang Releases and Being Right with Sinan - jwilberding
http://blog.erlware.org/2012/05/04/sinan-releases-and-being-right/

======
thyrsus
I appreciate the discussion of this topic. The update procedure for
distributing bug fixes for Unix/Linux OS object libraries is fairly settled
(the OS doesn't free the disk space until anything that has the old version of
a shared library memory mapped exits), and as I explore Erlang's environment,
I wondered if there was an analogous procedure for Erlang component updates.

